

The Top Ten Lies of the Past Decades - pointillistic
http://benatlas.com/2010/08/the-ten-top-lies-of-the-past-decades/
Got more lies?
======
michael_dorfman
This is one of those blog posts that appears to take longer to read than it
did to write.

If the author were to take one of his 10 ideas, think about it for a few
minutes, and then write a paragraph of insight, there might be something
there. At the moment, we're left with a list of vague, poorly phrased bullet
points, which is no substitute for an argument.

------
c1sc0
So wrong, I don't know where to start ... "The Internet will change our lives
for the better. In reality the Internet facilitated the outsourcing,
accelerated the impoverishment of the middle class, destroyed the creative
class – musicians journalist, writers." ... and empowered the masses worldwide
to take over roles that once were exclusively reserved for middle-class
western fatcats. I don't regret that.

